# FreeBSD on PS3



## kr651129 (Nov 22, 2012)

I was given a 1st gen PS3 last night because the blueray player no longer works and they got a new console.  My home server is OLD, I'm talking 32 bit single core celeron with 2gb of ram so I thought this PS3 might make a fun project.  Has anyone installed FreeBSD 9.0 successfully on a PS3 here?


----------



## SirDice (Nov 22, 2012)

This might help: http://docs.freebsd.org/cgi/getmsg....2011/freebsd-current/20110109.freebsd-current


----------

